

Reminder why bundling Flash in Chrome might not be a good idea - Terretta
http://secunia.com/advisories/42031/

======
bonzoesc
So you get an update pushed from Google with in-browser indicators that it's
ready instead of having to know to go to Adobe's site, download, and install a
new version of a plugin?

